# Seeking job, newly CPC-A certified.



## Sabrina83 (Sep 7, 2012)

SABRINA M. ROBINSON
137 East 11th Street  								   
Pennsburg, PA 18073							Sabrina83@comcast.net
					SUMMARY
Completed ICD-9-CM Medical Billing and Coding course and secured the ICD-9-CM certification for professional coding.  Thorough knowledge of coding guidelines, use of modifiers and accurately assigning CPT, ICD-9-CM and HCPCS codes.  Experienced  with medical terminology, pathology and anatomy.  Total compliance with policies and procedures concerning (HIPAA) and (Sarbanes-Oxley).  Well-organized customer service professional with proven success in versatility and adaptability in a corporate environment. Principle strengths also include: billing, data entry, able to prioritize using problem-solving skills and coordinate complex operations.  Strong organizational skills, multi-tasking, effective working alone or as a cooperative team member.  Experienced in Microsoft Office, Word, Excel, Oracle 11.i, Cisco Integrated Commerce.
				PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

IRON MOUNTAIN, Collegeville, PA						2010-2011
Customer Response Representative
Responsible for answering telephones, main contact for customers requesting archiving documents 
and shredding services. Create timely and accurate orders for customers requesting archiving documents from their inventory such as retrievals, pickups, and supplies.
•	Retrieved archive documents for hospitals, out-patient clinics and numerous other businesses.
•	Created and scheduled document shredding service orders for various business entities.
•	Edited customer profiles based on customer's written requests such as address info, etc.
•	Assisted customers with service delivery questions and support. 
IKON OFFICE SOLUTIONS, Malvern, PA					2007-2009
Associate Procurement/Planner Equipment (2008-2009)
Performed daily activities associated with procurement of product, services, and managed supplier database to include supplier cost analysis and key performance indicators. Provided vendor pricing analysis to support contract negotiations. Executed daily purchases as appropriate for Cannon strategic accounts. Maintained vendor information in Oracle, initiate item setups. Reviewed and managed overdue orders, backorders, and non-planned item orders.
•	Investigated and initiated cost saving opportunities. Analyzed and corrected account payable discrepancies. Provided documentation for rebates, contract negotiations and strategic planning. Answered or forwarded questions for resolution to appropriate parties. 
•	Compiled daily data for supervisors using the national reporting sites for over-dues, shortage roll reduction, shortages, daily purchase order values and daily receipt value reports.
•	Managed the daily corporate central purchasing equipment mailbox by forwarding to multiple departments.




Sabrina M. Robinson (Continued)

National Account Coordinator (2007-2008)
Served a pivotal role in the management and delivery of product and services to national accounts. Central point of contact for all aspects of order placement and account management. Liaison between the National Account Sales Teams, Billing and Leasing Departments. Handled orders from inception to post-delivery validation with follow-up to ensure timely deliveries, accurate billing and support.
•	Responsible for order entry into Oracle system and secured credit approvals for all orders.
•	Prepared 10-20 monthly leasing packages.
•	Ensured billing accuracy by validation Oracle information to customers purchase orders.
•	Ordered office supplies for the department via Oracle internet procurement.
UNISYS CORPORATION, Blue Bell, PA				 		  1995-2006
Sales Administrative Service Team (2005-2006)
Central contact for order validation through shipments and collections. Sourced third party product and services to ensure timely shipments of goods. Provided order status, tracking and reconciliations as needed.
•	Interfaced with regional financial analysts and sales representatives to identify and resolve contract issues, timely shipping and invoicing. 
•	Completed Cisco Trade-In documentation to assist with order cost reduction.
•	Resolved issues such as pricing, order suspensions, configuration errors, amendments and various order processing delays.
Front Desk Order Analyst (1995-2005)
Initial point of contact for various groups and departments to the order processing cycle from receipt to collection. Performed data entry and invoiced commercial and multimillion dollar special accounts. Ensured compliance with policies and procedures for generally accepted accounting practices.
•	Served as a focal point with internal/external audits. Maintained organized order files to include complete documentation with financial integrity.
•	Completed daily and monthly reports for third party starter maintenance service to monitor charges from vendors (Cisco and Nortel). 
•	Defined the order flow which aided in the creation of order flow charts, issues and opportunities to the business units and marketing teams. 
					EDUCATION
Montgomery Community College                                                                          Pottstown & Blue Bell, PA
ICD-9-CM Certified
AAPC Member/Allentown Pennsylvania Chapter
				TECHNICAL TRAINING
HIPAA										Ikon  Applications
Sarbanes-Oxley Act


----------

